

What tech will allow IoT things to be self-organizing? - evanwolf

What technologies will let things in the Internet of Things discover each other, form groups, and work together in a decentralized fashion?<p>Our social media grew to enable these functions among people, still an imperfect and evolving process. It&#x27;s only natural for things to do the same.<p>What will it take for self-organization sufficient for emergent properties?
======
joeclark77
Viruses?

